# Gun Broker.Com



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

Anybody use GubBroker.com? Good/Bad? Problem is I don't have an FFL in order to order anything from these guys. Who in Northern Utah (Smith and Eddies, Sportmans Als' etc) would let me ship to their shop?

Steve


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cal Ranch will. Parks Sportsmans did 2 of mine.


-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Impact has taken care of several for me. No problems with Gun Broker or Impact ....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Scotty at the Gift House in Ogden has been good to me. Almost everyone charges about $25.00. Good luck. And welcome to the forum. :wink:


----------



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

Cal Ranch in Logan is Close for me. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to da Forum.

GunBroker is cool, but I like GunsAmerica better.

I get mine transferred to a Evingston pawn shop for $15.....ah....it's a perk for being in the Gun-of-the Month Club.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The toughest part about buying on gunbroker.com is waiting for the mail man to arrive everyday. Other than the wait, every seller I have dealt with has been honorable. I did use Al's to handle one of my purchases, but sorry to say I won't do it again. My gun sat in their receiving room for almost 2 weeks with no call. I kept asking the guys behind the gun counter if it had came yet and they kept telling me no.....and they'd call me when it did arrive, but none bothered to look. One of the younger kids finally did look for me, and according to the shipping invoice, it'd been sitting there the whole time. Needless to say I was PO'd. I've since used an FFL in Nibley, and things have gone a lot smoother.....he's who I'd recommend.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

gun broker. gunsamerica. and auctionarms. all good. auctionarms has a Finder that oyu can punch in your zip and they list the FFL holders near you that will do a transfer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't get on Auction Arms anymore. I need to go over there and see what's up.

I like the fact that GunsAmerica is not an auction. I'm on a watch list looking for certain firearms. I get my wish list of the new guns that match my wish list at midnite. I don't sleep anymore so I'm up when it comes in. If it's a good one I'm on it. No bidding wars, the gun owner's brother-in-law jacking the price up crap, or tieing up a weekend waiting for the end of an auction. 

One thing I don't like about GunsAmerica is their search engine. It doesn't filter enough stuff out, even manually working the Advanced Search. For example, searching for a .25 Remington pump rifle gets me a zillion hits........God's way of saying I don't need anymore .25 Remingtons I guess.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I use Hy and Mikes pawn shop. He charges $15 per transfer. You could do as many guns as you want at one time and it is $15. I did three at one time and that was the only charge.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I used Kents in Ogden. Everything went smoothly. I cant remember exactly but I think they charged $35 for the transfer.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Word on the street is that Vanwagonens in Orem will do it for 10$ I'm waiting on a deal on an overunder right now. Gunbroker seems awesome. GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

In Cache Valley, check this one out. http://www.myfavoritegunstore.com/


----------

